#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  FaaDoOEngineers Passing out in 2011? FINAL PLACEMENTS!

## Sakshi Dutta

Hello FaaDoOs,

Final placements have already started in many Engineering Colleges, so please post these details on this thread:

1. Company Name
2. Location
3. Function
4. Any other data which might be helpful
5. Joining Date
6. College Name & University
7. CTC (in case you wish to share )

Hope to get a good idea of this year's placements !!!





  Similar Threads: NIT lowers passing marks for B.Tech courses Parameter Passing Notes / pdf/ ppt download AIEEE 2011 Sample Papers | AIEEE 2011 Guess Papers | AIEEE 2011 Final Lap preparation Papers

----------


## Saumya

Hmm..let me be the first one to lick start this thread! BTW nice initiative [MENTION=63]Sakshi Dutta[/MENTION]!

Here are my details--

*1. Company Name -* Infosys Technologies

*2. Location -* Mysore initially, then only god knows!

*3. Function -* Bhagwaan bharosey!!

*4. Any other data which might be helpful -* I know i am goin to have some really fun filled but equally stressful days at the Mysore campus. Infy recruited 55 students from 340 something who sat for the test.

*5. Joining Date -* Sometime in september

*6. College Name & University -* Amity Univeristy

*7. CTC (in case you wish to share ) -* 3.5 Lpa  :): 

Feeling on top of the world! One of the first few students in my batch to get an offer!! Yay!  :):

----------


## ashishmangla

can i also aply for this i am in 2nd year

----------

